

Ask HN: Review my startup, didlog.com - lojack

We&#x27;ll be adding a page shortly to give more details about how it works, but I&#x27;m mostly interested if this is something you&#x27;d use and what sort of integrations would be useful for a service like this.
======
samsheen
A demo or some screenshots would definitely help me understand how this works.
I understand what it does, but have no idea how it does that. Most people
wouldn't bother signing up without that info.

Also, as you scroll down, there is a very large amount of white space, which
seems to be just wasting screen real estate.

All the best to you.

~~~
lojack
Thanks for your feedback, we'll be adding a page soon to help describe the
product better.

The white space was an unintentional issue with the CSS, and should be fixed
now.

------
duiker101
There is a HUGE gap between elements on the page, is this intended, if so,
why? Any chance to get a demo? After clicking sign up I saw a demo link but it
just takes to the homepage and I would rather see something before
subscribing. I have to say that the screenshot looks nice. More(and bigger)
screenshots would do ok too.

~~~
bmelton
Looking at it in the console, there's content there, an H1 tag with "Simple /
Connected / Automatic" and an image. That div has a min-height attribute of
900px.

So, no, I would guess it's not intentional.

~~~
lojack
That was certainly not intentional. Should be fixed now.

~~~
bmelton
Just confirming that it's perfect on my screen.

------
ksaville00
I think you should create a video or have a step by step page with photos on
how the product works. I get the basic idea but you need to convince me to
sign up and right now there isn't enough info showing me how using your
startup will improve my workflow.

------
Mankhool
"We don't sell, share, or NSA your data. No one can access your log without
your say so."

NSA is now a verb. Is this the first instance of this? Very cool if it is.

~~~
DidLog
If nothing else, we can rest our hat on that.

------
bybjorn
[http://didlog.com](http://didlog.com)

------
skram
Integration request: pivotal tracker

